# Proud of my boy!



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super!!! I would really proud of your boy too. It is hard when they are scared of something yet they trust us enough to do what we ask of them. Way to go and keep up the good work.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great Job!!! A beautiful picture of a happy boy with his diploma. Awesome.

Good luck on your CGC next week. I will cross my fingers and Helie will cross his paws for Cooper to have a great day on the day of the test.  

Awesome team work!!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats and I'm sure you will do great at the real thing


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! That is so awesome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Cooper.

Best of luck to you both with his CGC, he's going to do great!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats to you and Cooper! What a good boy!


----------



## Newfywood (Jun 28, 2013)

Many Congratulations - Cooper looks so Proud of himself, as he should be


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanted to post a quick update. We took CGC tonight and...*drum roll* COOPER PASSED! I am soooo happy and proud of him. He did perfect on 9 out of 10 items. The Reaction to another dog was the one item that was slightly questionable, because Cooper wants to play and greet every dog. He did a butt scoot but I regained his attention quickly and apparently showed enough control that they still considering it passing. I'm glad it's over and so proud of Cooper!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Cooper!! Well done!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats to you both!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jroth (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats! He looks so proud of himself


----------

